#ubuntu-ch 2014-04-09
<boba_CH> hello - does anyone know where I can download a "beta" version of the 14-04 ubuntu version?
<KojiroAK> boba_CH~ http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ Search terms: Ubuntu 14.04 Download
#ubuntu-ch 2015-04-06
<baldninja> Hi
#ubuntu-ch 2015-04-08
<c0ne> hoi zämä, öpper da?
#ubuntu-ch 2015-04-11
<boring> 有人么
#ubuntu-ch 2019-04-13
<CHSERVER> Hallo zusammen
<tribaal> hey :)
